# Available dogs - Lancaster Texas AC - PB boxer, dachs, dogo, small dogs



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

707 Main St. 
Lancaster TX 
(They're on petfinder - search zip 75134)

PB dogo argentino - male, cage 5, labeled boxer X - owned, picked up as stray. (We notified his owner as we recognized this boy)

PB Boxer - female, YOUNG - 6-8 monthsish? natural ears, docked tail, brindle/white. Cute but stressed.

Ridgeback (purebred?) Male, young, on the small side, flyaway ears w/ a ridge.

Collie or collie x Sheltie, female - picked up stray with puppies, owners redeemed puppies but not her. Tricolor, petite, VERY cute. 

Young male rottie or rottie x.

Small dogs: 
PB Dachshund - b/t dapple female, housebroken. Owner surrender. Large mini
Westie X (maybe westie x poodle?) Male, very cute. Needs a groom.
Shih Tzu X (longer legs, but probably 15 pounds?) white with black markings. VERY cute. Needs grooming. 
Min pin X.
Chih X puppy (adopted, pending pick up.) 


Didn't go in the cat room, but they were all darn cute.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Update: 

Dogo's owner is coming for him (he escaped from the pet sitter) as soon as he gets back into town, so he's safe! Yay! 

Ridgie rescue is going to check on the ridgie boy. I'm going up there to groom the fuzzys in the morning.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Boxer is home, and we groomed the Westie X today. He's a DOLL. 18pounds or so, maybe 14"? White/cream with a curly, silky coat that's more poodley, but his face is ALL westie. Sweet as can be, too, and fairly young- maybe 3, maybe younger. 

Needs another deep clean, but we got the mats off him and he's up on petfinder now.


----------

